
Quotes from 1995 Steve Jobs Interview - tilt
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1449
======
ed209
One of my fav Jobs quotes (not catchy, but practical) is:

"...there needs to be someone who is the keeper and reiterator of the
vision..."

If you have your own project/startup, then that's you. Even if you just
reiterate it to yourself.

It features in this video that's making the rounds at the moment
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOlqqriBvUM&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOlqqriBvUM&feature=youtu.be&t=7m34s)

~~~
technoslut
The one I found most interesting is:

"Learning to program teaches you how to think. Computer science is a liberal
art."

It's clear that Jobs had viewed the iPad as being a way to help change
education. Though you can't program on the iPad currently, I have no doubt
that it will eventually come in the future.

Jobs also shared the same belief as Alan Kay. Kay was angered that Scratch
wasn't currently possible under Apple's rules and viewed the Dynabook as a way
to teach children how to code. A comment like this shows that Jobs probably
had this in his mind but wanted to take baby steps with what he probably
viewed as the future of Apple. It could also be that he wanted to get the
foundation of iOS correct before moving into something more complicated as
programming.

I wonder if Jobs felt the same way in his later years. I'm guessing he did.
With traditional blue collar jobs disappearing, computer science is becoming
an ever-increasing necessity for the future workforce.

~~~
saint-loup
I'm tempted to generalize this sentence to "Learning (anything) teaches you
how to think".

Computing certainly conveys a stronger worldview than, say, skateboarding, but
I really think mastering any activity can be a valuable and profound lesson.

~~~
WalterBright
The thing about computer programming is it is unforgiving - your program works
or it doesn't. You cannot talk it, fool it, force it, etc., into working.
Learning programming forces a certain reality check into your learning that is
absent from many other disciplines.

~~~
dhugiaskmak
I think it's less about the unforgiving nature of programming and much more
about the immediate and (usually) precise feedback that you get when you fail
that makes it so good at teaching you how to think. I wish every skill I
wanted to learn came with a compiler and a debugger.

------
avk
My favorite quote: "What causes people to be poets instead of bankers? When
you put that into products people can sense that. And they love it."

------
augustl
Is it possible to watch the actual interview somewhere?

EDIT: So it's only available in the US? That's pretty old school.

~~~
askedrelic
<http://www.stevejobsthelostinterview.com/>

I guess it's doing a limited theater run for awhile, in SF and Austin. I saw
it last week in SF and Cringely showed up and did a Q&A afterwards, he
mentioned wanting to have the interview seen in a shared setting.

------
namank
Anyone know where I can watch this interview?

I'm not in the US...

~~~
rbanffy
It will undoubtedly be available on DVD eventually. It will probably also be
online (Amazon, iTunes) and on various torrents.

~~~
namank
Hope the DVD is released, its definitely not anywhere else - YouTube took it
down for copyright issues.

------
hack_edu
"Learning to program teaches you how to think. Computer science is a liberal
art."

Imagine all the hate the source of this quotation would receive on here if
this didn't come from The Steve.

~~~
tesseract
Three of the traditional seven liberal arts (grammar, logic, rhetoric,
arithmetic, geometry, music, astronomy) are today considered branches of
mathematics - is it really so hard to imagine computer science taking a place
among these?

~~~
celoyd
And only two of them are today considered humanities, which is what a lot of
non-humanities people seem to be thinking when they say _liberal arts_.

As someone who briefly attended a liberal arts college, when I hear _liberal
arts_ I understand it to mean something that encourages dance majors to take
materials science courses just as much as vice-versa.

------
billpatrianakos
I'm sorry but these weren't all that great. I'm glad you appreciated them,
though, and I have to point out that there are definitely some typos in there
but we can get the meaning anyway. They kind of seemed like repeats of quotes
I'd read before but worded differently. Its too bad because I usually go all
fanboy for anything Steve related.

~~~
leak
Glad I read the comments before I posted but exactly this. I'm definitely not
a Steve hater but this isn't gospel. These "quotes" you hear on a daily basis
if you have ever been around a small business, startup, or worked with others.

------
lysol
Just keep in mind every quote needs 'sic' after the end of it, because these
transcriptions are pretty bad.

~~~
bravura
'sic' means the exact opposite of that:

"Sic—generally inside square brackets, [sic], and occasionally parentheses,
(sic)—when added just after a quote or reprinted text, indicates the passage
appears exactly as in the original source. The usual purpose is to inform
readers that any errors or apparent errors in the copied material are not from
transcription—that they are reproduced exactly from the original writer or
printer. A bracketed sic may also be used as a form of ridicule or as a
humorous comment, typically by drawing attention to the original writer's
mistakes."

------
VMG
Am I too much of a conspiracy theorist when I doubt that the tape was really
"lost"?

~~~
kmfrk
When the BBC don't mind taping over their Monty Python archive and other
precious troves of TV and websites, I think any kind of incompetence is
possible in the TV channel industry.

~~~
rbanffy
In their defense, it's not usually until much after the original recording
that someworks are trully recognized as valuable.

That and videtape (and storage space) were not always cheap.

